# Making your own Deer sausage



## Wintergrower_OH

Would love to hear about your experience in making deer sausage , elk or buffalo . More trouble than it worth ? Smoker ? Curing ? Do your own processing ?


----------



## Guest

I do my own butchering. I save the hind quarters, front shoulders, and backstraps. The rest gets ground up and most of it becomes sausage. It isn't much trouble. I've looked online for different sausage seasoning recipes, I've used commercial sausage seasoning, and the little Mrs Wages sausage seasoning packs which are for 5 pounds, I think. I've always made bulk sausage, but this year I've bought some casings so I'll make my own Italian sausage and bratwurst, etc. I try to get all the fat out and silver skin off. I know that most people add fat to the venison when they make sausage, but to my own personal taste, I cannot stand anything greasy. I normally barbecue the hind quarters and shoulders, slice the backstrap(Loin in some areas) crossgrain about 3/4 inch thick and fry.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

What is typical venison to fat ratio ? I'm new to this . Can you have your deer butcher and take home the meat to do what you want to it ?


----------



## alleyyooper

If I wanted a fatty meat I would buy a cow or a pig. I use plain venison to make summer saugage with. Isn't greasy and still retains the taste of venison.

We add a very few spices to our ground meat just liquid smoke, mix it well, roll into sauage shape and place in the oven to slow cook. Once done we remove them from the oven and allow them to cool then wrap them in wax paper and store in the freezer till we want them.


Here is a link to recipes. Ours is simular to Butch Oneils recipe. Our oven isn't as hot, and ours slow cooks longer.

http://www.bowhunting.net/susieq/sausage.htm


 Al


----------



## big rockpile

I don't make Summer Sausage because of the Salt but do make Breakfast Sausage,just put Sage,Black and Red Pepper in,no extra Fat.

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078

here is a site that you can get spices and premixes for sausages and about anything else
http://www.friscospices.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?display=home


----------



## BarbadosSheep

I don't add fat, but I do wait until I catch pork loins on sale for $1.99 a pound. I grind that with the venison at a ratio of maybe 3:1 (more deer than pork). I still have to add oil to the pan to fry them but the pork adds a bit of fat and flavor.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Their wasn't much to go on the casing for Frisco spices . Natural casing ?


----------



## Oldcountryboy

Is it worth it you ask? Absolutely! 

Especially if you acquire a sausage stuffer. You'll have fun making making various links including summer sausage logs. 

We not only make deer breakfast sausage patties but also breakfast links, polish links or bratwurst links also. Also 2" diameter X 18" long summer sausage logs which we love to eat with crackers and cheddar cheese. 

We do like to add pork or beef fat to some of our recipes. Usually at a ratio of 3 parts venison to 1 part pork or beef fat. Sometimes we go 2 parts venison to 1 part fat.


----------



## survivalprepare

I live in Montana and I do most of the hunting and I butcher all my game from, turkey deer, elk, fish and This year I will cougar hunt. I make jerky, ground and steak from our game. I have a website www.survivalpreparedmom.com I write posts on all kinds of things from hunting to cows and garden and survival situations the site is new, so Im adding new post I just did one on jerky and the receipe. I also have a online store that has smokers, and spices and camping, hunting supplies. Maybe this will help. Thank you 
Elizabeth


----------



## Deep Woods

I buy bacon ends and pieces sometimes and add to my sausage and venison burger when grinding....also add cheese and jalapeno's to my sausage..very tasty...mmmm


----------



## moonwolf

homemade venison sausage is easy enough to make, and I believe worth the trouble. Get yourself some basic spice recipes to add to the meat. I use pork fat to add to the extra lean deer meat chunks, hand grind it as per instructions. Usually you'll double pass it through the grinder and then use sausage casings that can usually be purchased at you local store that has a butcher shop. Either stuffed links, or breakfast sausage patties make fine table fare and you can make the taste to suit.


----------



## HMAN

Easy.

but way too early unless your making fresh or cooked sausage.

if your making summer sausage it needs to be cold so you can hang it. we do ours around Christmas. hangs for 6-8 weeks. depends on how many times the meat freezes.

we like to do 2/3 deer. 1/3 pork callie

throw in your seasoning and salt and mix . let it set 3 days in the fridge. then stuff into your casings. then put a little cold smoke to it. we do ours for about 3 hours. make sure the smoke dont get no hotter than 70-80 degrees. then hang the sausage in the barn or someplace cold. temp needs to be down in the 30's-40's.
if it freezes. just add a little more curing time.


----------



## jwal10

I don't add fat and I remove everything, even tendons. I grind partially frozen, as needed. No ground meat in freezer, double coarse grind. Casings and summer sausage go in the smoke house for a day and then hang in the springhouse. Loose gets half the sage and is eaten right after smoking. Cooked very slow, add a little bacon grease if needed, on low heat. Jerky stays in smokehouse until desired dryness. All made from the same meat, elk, deer, racoon, turkey, chicken, pigeon, beef, pork, emu, or a mix of. Ever had salmon jerky or sausage. Smoked salmon sausage burger., MMMM MMMMMMMMM....James


----------



## giraffe_baby

We make our own sausages. What i do , is when pork loin on sale, i trim off fats and the "unpretty parts" and grind them up and freeze... by the time deer season rolls around we have plenty to add with out the extra cost of buying fat (some add just plain cheap hamburger). We have had luck with the "premixed" packages.. but our group loves the "SLIM JIM" tasting sausages... so we buy a pepperoni mix. But this year I am going to try a summer sausage and a breakfast sausage! cant wait!! (1st deer is actually on ice clearing out blood, tomrrow to be deboned, and de "slimy stuffed" as the kids call it!! LOL )


----------



## Jolly

Deep Woods said:


> I buy bacon ends and pieces sometimes and add to my sausage and venison burger when grinding....also add cheese and jalapeno's to my sausage..very tasty...mmmm


I use bacon ends, also. Works well.

As for seasoning, we keep it real simple - red pepper, black pepper, salt and just a bit of sage, sometimes a little bit of brown sugar, too.

We cold smoke, the old-timey way.


----------



## luv2farm

TSYORK posted this last year, and I have held on to it all year just waiting.......

I have a batched mixed up as we speak.......I cant wait to try it......

You have to lock to doors before you eat these, or your neighbors will be over trying to steal them from you!

"_Smack yo mama Venison Burgers

Grind 3 pounds of hickory smoked bacon and 30 pounds of venison with a course grinder plate. You can substitute the bacon for 3 pounds of beef fat or 5 pounds of pork roast fat, but I wouldn't because it is simply out of sight with the bacon. Puree two large onions, one to two red bell peppers, and three to four cloves of garlic. When you add this to the meat, use all of the juice as well. This will help add to the flavor. Next run the meat through the grinder a second time with a fine plate to make sure all the venison, bacon, onions, and peppers are mixed in thoroughly and evenly.

Add salt, pepper, and Worcestershire to the mix to suit your taste; four ounces of salt and two ounces of pepper, and 16 ounces of Worcestershire, and 2-3 tablespoons of A-1, but that&#8217;s optional. (A hint of garlic powder is optional, also.) After everything is all mixed together, put it in large bowls and let it stay in a cold refrigerator (not freezer) for 24-48hrs. This gives the extra ingredients a chance to soak the wild flavor out of the venison before you package and freeze the meat. These few days of setting before freezing are very important in knocking out the wild taste of the meat, so do not skip this step.

Make into your preferred packages by wrapping the meat in plastic wrap and then freezer paper or make into patties and freeze them already patted out. _ "


----------



## TSYORK

luv2farm said:


> TSYORK posted this last year, and I have held on to it all year just waiting.......
> 
> I have a batched mixed up as we speak.......I cant wait to try it......
> 
> You have to lock to doors before you eat these, or your neighbors will be over trying to steal them from you!
> 
> "_Smack yo mama Venison Burgers
> 
> Grind 3 pounds of hickory smoked bacon and 30 pounds of venison with a course grinder plate. You can substitute the bacon for 3 pounds of beef fat or 5 pounds of pork roast fat, but I wouldn't because it is simply out of sight with the bacon. Puree two large onions, one to two red bell peppers, and three to four cloves of garlic. When you add this to the meat, use all of the juice as well. This will help add to the flavor. Next run the meat through the grinder a second time with a fine plate to make sure all the venison, bacon, onions, and peppers are mixed in thoroughly and evenly.
> 
> Add salt, pepper, and Worcestershire to the mix to suit your taste; four ounces of salt and two ounces of pepper, and 16 ounces of Worcestershire, and 2-3 tablespoons of A-1, but thatâs optional. (A hint of garlic powder is optional, also.) After everything is all mixed together, put it in large bowls and let it stay in a cold refrigerator (not freezer) for 24-48hrs. This gives the extra ingredients a chance to soak the wild flavor out of the venison before you package and freeze the meat. These few days of setting before freezing are very important in knocking out the wild taste of the meat, so do not skip this step.
> 
> Make into your preferred packages by wrapping the meat in plastic wrap and then freezer paper or make into patties and freeze them already patted out. _ "


Let me know how you like it! It's also good to cup a couple of apples in the mix too!


----------



## luv2farm

TSYORK said:


> Let me know how you like it! It's also good to cup a couple of apples in the mix too!


Hey....I've got apples.....don't tempt me!!


----------



## TSYORK

luv2farm said:


> Hey....I've got apples.....don't tempt me!!


It's good either way..... maybe you could try a little bit of your already mixed up meat with 1 apple in a smaller portion of it.


----------



## luv2farm

TSYORK said:


> Let me know how you like it! It's also good to cup a couple of apples in the mix too!




TSYORK>>>>>>>Your recipe ROCKS!!!!!:goodjob::clap::happy::happy:

Altered it by using more bacon, more A1, and more garlic. It was great!! I only made up 1/3 of the recipe; just in case we didn't like it. Now, I see me needing a bigger bowl, and more bacon ends................ having burgers tomorrow night for supper!!

Thanks Pal!!

ETA: I did throw in 2 apples by the way!!


----------



## TSYORK

luv2farm said:


> TSYORK>>>>>>>Your recipe ROCKS!!!!!:goodjob::clap::happy::happy:
> 
> Altered it by using more bacon, more A1, and more garlic. It was great!! I only made up 1/3 of the recipe; just in case we didn't like it. Now, I see me needing a bigger bowl, and more bacon ends................ having burgers tomorrow night for supper!!
> 
> Thanks Pal!!
> 
> ETA: I did throw in 2 apples by the way!!


I knew you wouldn't be able to get through it without putting an apple or two in it lol.... glad you like it!


----------



## Guest

I trimmed the fat and silver stuff off venison that wasn't for roasts or steaks then ground it up. Mixed in ground pork about 3 parts venison to one part pork and a commericial spice package. Stuffed into sausage caseing to make bratwurst. 

The finished product went into my brother's familie's freezer because I didn't have room in mine. I told them to try it but to save me some because I wanted to try it too. They said it was wounderful after confessing that they had eaten it all. I never got to try it but they obviously liked it.


----------

